# The first 10 people to post...



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2011)

...I will give 20 gold pieces to spend here.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool - post!


----------



## storm_wolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Money money money money!

MONEY!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2011)

> Sorry, vBShop is unavailable at the moment while we are testing some functionality.
> 
> We will be back soon...




Ok, it gives an idea of what to expect there, at least... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 18, 2011)

hello!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, I'll check it out. 
Though imxp, getting stuff is more fun if you have to killl things first...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2011)

Ill try too

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cDWPvhiPWg[/ame]


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2011)

Neato!


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello. I'll givethem a shot.

Dice


----------



## Shade (Apr 18, 2011)

Am I the 10th caller?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 18, 2011)

So close!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 18, 2011)

Shade said:


> Am I the 10th caller?




Are you a day late or a dollar short?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, everyone who posted up till now should have 20GP to spend.  Have at it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm just going to contact Rel and report posts 2-8 as being offensive to me...

_That_ should put me in the running!


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 18, 2011)

*scroll, scroll, scroll*

"Today, 04:39 PM 	  #10 (permalink)"

Sad Trombone


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2011)

There are a couple of free items in there, too, if you didn't make the cut.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 19, 2011)

I am incredibly dense and don't really understand how this system works, could someone please explain it to me?

Thanks!
GM


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I am incredibly dense and don't really understand how this system works, could someone please explain it to me?
> 
> Thanks!
> GM




You have 20gp.  Go to the market and click the "purchase" button on whatever you want.

If you want to change your user title colour, click the "purchase" button next to "User Title Style Change".

I'm not entirely sure how to explain it any more clearly!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 19, 2011)

Ah, I will need to come back to this later, as I am tired and in need of a nap, then it should make sense.
EDIT: nope, figured it out, Thank you!


GM


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 19, 2011)

FYI: The "Market" is at the bottom of the drop down link titled "Do Stuff!"

So how do I get some gold?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> So how do I get some gold?




what he asked!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

You won't like the answer to that question!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

is it safe for granny to hear?


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 19, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> is it safe for granny to hear?




SWAG off the top of my head: pay IRL money to ENWorld to get "Gold pieces" to spend in the store. 

SWAG off the back of the fence: do volunteer work for ENWorld, such as submitting Reviews, or writing Adventures (the way Ranger Wicket does), or creating neat graphics (the way The Weem does -- although not as well as he does, since that would be a ridiculous thing to ask of anyone else).


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 19, 2011)

Hee hee, I just bought a little entourage of vagrant hangers-on for myself.  
It's like buying friends!  But for poor people!

(Is that a bug or feature?)


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 19, 2011)

With that said...  Can one ditch "gear"?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> With that said...  Can one ditch "gear"?




good question!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2011)

The styled Usernames make it pretty difficult to identify Admins and Mods, I think.

Maybe it is time to think about a new way to make them stand out, like some kind of Batch? 

Speaking of the styled usernames... looking at how it is displayed for the_orc_within (clashing with those underscores), maybe the links should be styled with text-decoration:none (at least those in the user info box next to the posts; though I generally prefer links to not be underlined (only when hovering the mouse over the link, but not normally)). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> Hee hee, I just bought a little entourage of vagrant hangers-on for myself.
> It's like buying friends!  But for poor people!
> 
> (Is that a bug or feature?)




Heh...  I was thinking the same thing.  Only, it's too bad you can't buy more of the little buggers.

I was hoping to throw a party, but it's kind of pathetic when only five people off the street show up.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

the_orc_within said:


> With that said... Can one ditch "gear"?




Not with this current version of it, but this is an older one I found still installed from ages back.  Just decided to play with it while deciding what to do with it (which is either delete it or upgrade it).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

you ought to leave the vagrent as permanant!


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2011)

Pbartender said:


> Only, it's too bad you can't buy more of the little buggers.




So, it looks like you can BUY more than 5 of any item, but can't OWN more than 5 items total.



Scott DeWar said:


> you ought to leave the vagrent as permanant!




The adventurer's outfit you gave me as a gift kicked one of my vagrants out of the party.  I guess he'll just have to sleep it off on the front lawn.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2011)

Furthermore, when you purchase a new item, it shows up on the left side of your gear box, and everything shifts one space to the right.  If you already have five items, whichever item is on the far right disappears.

In other words, any one can hire a gang of vagrants to figuratively break into your apartment and trash all your valuables.  Isn't that right, Scott?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

They all appear in your profile.  The postbit is limited to the most recent 5 to save space.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

Man, my flat is like trashed. mum and pop are gonna have fits when they see this. i am grounded for life.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2011)

Morrus said:


> They all appear in your profile.  The postbit is limited to the most recent 5 to save space.




Man, in that case, I've probably got a pretty big shindig going on in my back yard, and I didn't know about it...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2011)

Pbartender said:


> Man, in that case, I've probably got a pretty big shindig going on in my back yard, and I didn't know about it...




you have 18 of them in there.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 19, 2011)

I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 19, 2011)

Uh oh, inflation!  The price of hobos has gone up 1gp.
Where am I gonna get groupies now??

Ah well, the party was fun while it lasted, woot!


(BTW, Morrus, I like usernames without the underline, it's a lot cleaner looking imho on all the names, not just knucklehead ones with underscores like mine.  
Even if the bling feature goes away, I hope the underline can stay gone.)


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> So how do I get some gold?




If you go to your profile and select the "Statistics" tab, you'll see a little section labeled "Currency" that displays the number of gold pieces you currently possess.  That number is a hyperlink that will pop up a box that apparently allows you to purchase 5 points for $1 (either for yourself or for someone else), [-]though I haven't tested it's functionality yet myself.[/-]


EDIT:  The amount in the pop-up is for the amount of GPs you want to buy.  If you enter a number and click "Submit", it takes you to a Paypal page for EN World.  Out of curiosity and to test it, I made a small donation about half an hour ago.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2011)

I hired a rogue, they're always reliable right?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried to buy 5 GP (out of curiosity), but it has not shown up. I think the thieves guild is taking it right off the top!

Say now, we've got some real currency inequity going on here.  It's like the guy is printing money!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> I tried to buy 5 GP (out of curiosity), but it has not shown up. I think the thieves guild is taking it right off the top!
> 
> Say now, we've got some real currency inequity going on here.  It's like the guy is printing money!




Plea don't do that - I didn't realise the purchase link was there, and it hadn't been set up to do anything at this point.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Apr 19, 2011)

Understood Morrus, I knew what risk I was taking with my 5 GP....


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 19, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Plea don't do that - I didn't realise the purchase link was there, and it hadn't been set up to do anything at this point.




Oh well... Too late...

Consider my experiment a charitable donation, then.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2011)

Uggh.  OK, I guess I should activate it for the moment, since I can't work out how to remove the link.  Don't want more people sending money and getting nothing.

I'll give you two guys 5 credits each manually.

Thing is, we haven't decided to keep this system.  So spending actual money on username changes or gifts is going to be a waste if we decide against it.  That's why I don't want anyone spending any real money right now.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 19, 2011)

Will it eventually be possible to get gold without spending money, such as every post gets you 1 gp, similar to CM?

I just wonder because I am unable to pay money.

Thanks!
GM


----------



## Orius (Apr 20, 2011)

I kind of like it, though it would be good if we could select which items we get to display on our posts.  Shame about the hanger-ons getting a price tag, evil wizards like me always have a use for disposable henchmen. 

Also, I note somebody likes Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 20, 2011)

Orius said:


> Also, I note somebody likes Final Fantasy Tactics.





How much to get Orlandu?


----------



## Orius (Apr 20, 2011)

Dog Moon said:


> How much to get Orlandu?




He should be unaffordable. 

Though at least 1000 gp for "Godly Epic Hero" sounds fair.


----------

